# After 40 years of knitting,Just discovered I'm doing it wrong



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


Your never too old to learn... remembering afterwards is another matter... What was I talking about? Oh yeah, your never too old.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


Were you producing knit items? did your knit clothing items fit? were your knittings usuable?? If so, I don't think you were knitting wrong-just differently.
If you are consistent and happy with your work- why change? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

would love to see some photos. I second "ompuff" It is only wrong if it is not serviceable and doesn't fit


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Elenor said:


> What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?


Yes, that's exactly what I've been doing


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

why would you want to you obviously knit into the back of the stitch which gives the knitting a nice patterned look I also knit like this


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

ompuff said:


> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> > Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!
> ...


We've all worn sweaters,hats etc, gave gifts of afghans,it's only now that I've been making washcloths with a design worked into them,that I notice my wayward stitches...design doesn't show up as well as others that I've seen on KP


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I agree with the last response. If you produced usuable or decorative knitted items, you must doing something right so why change? You could always learn new techniques if you choose to do so. And, perhaps some of your friends that knit would be interested in learning your technique! I taught beginning knitting to students this past year, some of whom were from different countries. They said that their parents and grandparents taught them to knit differently, (different stitches, techniques, etc.). I wish we could have had more time in class to learn all of them!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I know people that knit into the back of the st.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> why would you want to you obviously knit into the back of the stitch which gives the knitting a nice patterned look I also knit like this


I suppose you're right...it's just that for worked in designs it's more obvious that the stitches don't go straight up and down in a row...I suppose I'm just embarrassed that no one has ever brought this to my attention...then again I don't know too many knitters,AND I've taught 3 people how to knit,along the way...I guess this will be known as the Maureen stitch..there's continental,russian...etc. :shock:


----------



## pugush (Jun 5, 2011)

Living on God's little acre, is a blessing that will provide u th motivation2relearn. At age 70, I learnt2breathe correctly especially when exercising. [email protected],it took me some time2 perfect th art of correct breathing. Doing something advantageous2ur well being allows u2overcome bad habit obstacles. Blsngs as u clik those needles2th beat of a new drum


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Like many have said, if your items are usable and you don't care, you're doing nothing wrong. If *YOU* want to change, the old dog is never too old. Discovering the difference is only the first step if you wish to change. The detail on some patterns rely on the difference, for others it would hardly be noticeable except to the knitting police. :lol: Changing habits can be slow, and it's your decision to change or not.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i understand what you are saying...i am self taught, so i did not realize for a long time that NO ONE knits like i do...it's not continental, not flick...i hold the needles and yarn differently than any of the videos i've looked up...but, i just choose to call it my signature technique...why change if it's not broken, lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are just a unique individual with your own style. IF you want to do someting with a very smooth stockinette background, like your cloths - go slow and make a conscious effort, especially on something that small. See if you can do a whole cloth. If it still feels horrid. Quit!!! Nothing wrong with what you are doing, just different techniques for different outcomes.


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint (Jun 7, 2011)

I recently learned that I was casting over wrong. When I did it the way I say on Youtube, I got a larger opening than when I did it my way. So now, I have 2 ways of doing it; not to say either is wrong or right....just different versions. lol Grama


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey there,
Anyone from longgggisland can do anything she wants to do.
I agree, if you want to change go ahead and give it a try.
Whats the worse that can happen.....you go back to doing it the old way???

I just learned a new way to cast on, crochet a chain of the needed number of sts and then pick them up with your needle. How easy can it get!!!

Hang here and you will learn more than you can possibly need to know.

Happy knitting, Linda


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I don't think it matters much, it just adds your own style to whatever you make. My mother taught me to knit and cast on and at school the teacher told me it was all 'wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong as can be' and unpicked it...my first little tea cosy. She showed me her way of casting on with her thumb and knitting into back of stitches. 

Anyway I have gone back to mothers way but use the other style if I want an extra stretchy band. 
I do occasionally get accused of wacky knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maureenb said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> > maureenb said:
> ...


A) It is *not* wrong. You were not taught the wrong way. It's a recognized variation on what most North Americans do. *NOT WRONG*.

B) Yes, you can re-teach your hands. I did it .... long before I learned (via the Internet) that I had *not *misremembered my grandmother's directions after all.

C) The only reason I can think of for bothering to change would be to make your pattern stitches identical to those you see photos of. That was what got me to change my ways; I really, really wanted to make a sampler afghan, and it wasn't working at all.

D) If, when working stockinette, your stitches are crossed on alternate rows, this is a ligitimate variant of stockinette, *and* it's a more durable fabric, to boot! (No wonder then that my grandmother knit that way; she had three small babies when the Great Depression hit. She _needed_ to knit and sew for them.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

The only difference is that the leg is in a different position if you knit in the back of the stitch. I always did & someone told me that I was knitting backwards---but the projects looked fine. So I left it but I did retrain myself to knit in the front. Oh well, sometimes I do slip. As long as nobady has said "Heavens that is ugly work" then do it what ever way is comfortable for you. Happy knitting anyway you want to. Just have fun in whatever you do.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to all of you,it seems I've gotten my confidence back


----------



## pugush (Jun 5, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Thanks to all of you,it seems I've gotten my confidence back


And more


----------



## nancee (May 25, 2011)

there is nothing wrong doing different to others you might find people might like your style better


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I was taught by a right handed person ( I am left handed).
So I cast on left and knit right handed. My first row is a killer to knit, but from then on I am okay. I think about maybe checking out how to cast on right handed, but this has worked for so many years... I'm okay with it.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Okay, the knitting police might question your style, but now you know the difference, you can adapt patterns to make them the way you want to. I agree that, if the garments fit and serve a purpose, why change?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

not wrong......different


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

I understand. I was taught that way too! I've now learned the "correct" way. Knitting into the back is fine, but the finished result with some patterns will be different than the original.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

knitting into the back of the stitch makes a tighter stitch. I do knit into the back of the knit stitch when I am doing a rib. It keeps it shape nicely.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Why change? be unique


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay Maureenb...I feel somewhat responsible for bringing your trouble to light. Only if I wouldnt have sent you the cotton and some dishcloths in your box...maybe you wouldnt have started knitting dishcloths and discovered this. lol
I think if you can use your items then you are okay. I dont think it is a wrong way of knitting, just different. Good luck if you try to teach yourself something new at this stage of the game. Take care. God Bless and Happy Knitting.


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

In the Yarn Harlot's book, Free Range Knitter, she claims that no two people seem to knit exactly alike. And she's seen a lot of knitters. I found out recently that I was doing yarn overs wrong for the first 50 years that I knit. go figure!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


If you like the finish look, I would say it is fine!!
But if you feel "I want to do this", make a test piece and compare!
Let us know the outcome


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Y'all might enjoy a cute little video that the staff at Webs yarn store made called "How We Knit" on last week's Thursday blog:

http://blog.yarn.com/

If you're not familiar with this site, check it out. There's a new free pattern every Thursday plus interviews with designers, etc. The store itself is knitter/crocheter/spinner/weaver heaven.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, there are some patterns that call for knitting in the front AND back of a stitch as part of the patter. So, youy were just perfecting the firSt part of that! *CHUCKLE*


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was doing that too. As long as it works! I was able to "correct" my knitting. I didn't realize what I was doing until I was trying to figure out what "knit into the back loop" meant!


maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

So what is the correct way to do yarn-overs? Iam a relatively new knitter,and am doing a dish cloth tht requires yarn overs as part of the pattern and it's not looking quite like the picture.,


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

you aren't knitting wrong. after all some patterns tell you to knit in the back of the st. i remember making the cuffs of a pair of socks that way and i really liked how they looked and then tried to figure out what i had done to get such good results. LOL


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

After I'd been knitting awhile someone pointed out to me that my stitches were twisted. So I changed.

If you want & need to change you will. Hang in there. 

What you've been doing all these years has worked so not "wrong" , just different. As others have said, the you
tube videos are great for learning.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You and I knit the same way....I was taught by someone who had a left arm disability and so she adapted in order to knit. I didn't find out I was knitting "differently" until I tried to assist my sister-in-law with a pattern and saw my stitched slanted and her's didn't. I've been knitting 60 years.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

hatlady said:


> Y'all might enjoy a cute little video that the staff at Webs yarn store made called "How We Knit" on last week's Thursday blog:
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

From what I have seen on some of the utube vidios " stitching in the back of a stitch is actually a knitted stitch. not sure what it is called but it is legitamate.


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

The easiest way to see a demo is on You Tube. There are many posted there, but I just looked at The Knit Witch's demonstration and found it easy to understand. 

I must have taught myself how to "yarn over", because I've been doing it bass ackwards for years!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

annie30 said:


> The easiest way to see a demo is on You Tube. There are many posted there, but I just looked at The Knit Witch's demonstration and found it easy to understand.
> 
> I must have taught myself how to "yarn over", because I've been doing it bass ackwards for years!


Just consider your way unique.  
I have a friend who does hers differently than mine; I bring the yarn between needles and over. She brings hers up from the back and down to the front. Mine makes a looser, easier stitch to knit on next row and nice open 'holes' for a lace. Hers creates a tight stitch-----we discovered the difference when she tried to duplicate a blanket I had knit and could not get the same look.
We just had a good laugh---no wrong ways, just different. 
Enjoy the journey! :thumbup:


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

wow sounds interesting, I have to try this instead of ribbing


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesn't that make a "Mock Cable" stitch? I use that for the knit stitches in ribbing with soft yarns ...like cotton. Makes a firmer rib...you Gbers and Aussie's call that "the welt"? is that right?
Relearning is said to be thr most diffiuclt kind of learning. But they did not say it is impossible. Just the kind of thing we operators of "older brains" need to do to stay young. Just take it slowly...Your brain will create new nerve pathways and speed and comfort will return! 
Joan 8060


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I need to keep saying, if it looks okay, then it is okay. Who can judge what's right or wrong, without looking at the finished product?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That was fun! Joan 8060


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit into the back of the stitch 49 years ago when I was 10. I like it this way and I don't ever plan on changing (unless the pattern says I have to). I like the slanted look.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

No, don't give up! It's probably something minor. Look at it as a new adventure and just start making swatches or something to that effect and you can do it! I am curious , however, as to how that person taught you to knit? Can you post an example?


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I know how you feel! After years of knitting, taught by mom, I took a class on something specific and discovered that I was throwing my pearl stitches backwards - clockwise rather than counterclockwise. Did it work? Yes. And I liked the corrected version much better! So glad I took that class! (Mom probably showed me the right way - I had a many year gap between her teaching me and my actually deciding to use what I had learned and knit!)


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

No, it's not to late to learn something. I'm living proof! Do not be discouraged. Keep on knitting and enjoy it!


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

Maureen - I could imagine that you might have a problem with certain stitch patterns. But for simply stockinette - if you like the look - no problem. It is also correct to use twist stitches. It makes a firmer fabric. Try twisting in back too. That is good for sturdy heels.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

In this changing world, who cares as long as you are satisfyied with your work. Next week someone may come up with something else we are all doing wrong. So if you are comfortable stay with it.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone is differet and knitting is no exception. How clever that now you can knit 'both'ways. Re-learning is good for you brain, however I would worry too much about this problem Save the 'worrying' for a bigger problam.


----------



## Momanoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Join the crowd!
And now I know what they mean when they talk about doing a slant stitch knit.
You'll see - it will be easy to relearn now that it is forever on your mind (this from almost 70 yr old - I [email protected]).
Knit with smiles.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> hatlady said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all might enjoy a cute little video that the staff at Webs yarn store made called "How We Knit" on last week's Thursday blog:
> ...


----------



## joanne 46 (Feb 21, 2011)

No your just learn the twist stitch first. I had a homeec teacher tell me I did not knit right and gave me a failling grade. It took my joy of knitting away for a while. It depends one what style you want. I found out what I was doing was called a fisherman knit. If she had to me what I was doing wrong nicely but she didn't. I had self taught myself and miss read the direction. But I didnot give up so she did not win.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I too am self taught to knit in the back loop. I switched to the front (proper) loop when I found out. My first project was done in a more complicated than needed pattern because I needed in the back loop for every stitch instead of the proper way. Only I knew the pattern, which has "disappeared".


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I too, found out I was making my stitches wrong, quite by accident. I was purling my stitches counter clock wise instead of clockwise, causing the stitches to twist. Funny thing about this, if I knit my stitches in the back instead of the front, they lay flat. Who knew? Any who, all of the gifts I had knitted prior are still treasured by their owners. It's all good.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i understand what you are saying...i am self taught, so i did not realize for a long time that NO ONE knits like i do...it's not continental, not flick...i hold the needles and yarn differently than any of the videos i've looked up...but, i just choose to call it my signature technique...why change if it's not broken, lol


I hold my yarn differently too. I learned to knit from a book and knew no one to ask for many years. The book showed the throw method. Gradually I switched to my version of knitting whee I hold the yarn between 2 fingers on my left hand and sort of throw throw it around the right needle while still holding both needles, one in each hand.

Lately, I've wanted to take a knitting class or two but am afraid that they will try to change my method which works for me - garments look right and fit.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been knitting for 45 years, just as long as you I am sure, and I have to relearn knitting because I am taking the Double Knitting Class during the Interweave Knitting seminar in November. So, I know your frustration because I knit the English style (throw the yarn) and I have to learn to hold 2 yarns in one hand and the only way I can figure out doing that is relearning how to knit with the Continental method (picking up the yarn and holding the yarn with the opposite hand).
So, we have a challenge...


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! Had storms here a few days so haven't been on-line as much...I'm getting way behind!

I've never knitted that way - in the backs of all the stitches. 

But my favorite increase stitch is K in front of stitch, then K in back of same stitch! So I know I could do it...I'm gonna try it sometime, if my memory doesn't fail me - again!

But I wonder how you do purl stitches with that method?

Got to go clean house while I have a time and get off this addictive forum!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Designers get loads of money for producing something different...just enjoy your style as everything you make is totally unique!


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

A few years I knit a hat to wear for my out door work with llamas. The pattern for this ski hat said knit in the back and I like to pattern. I think it made a warmer hat and with the western Okla. winds I needed it. I don't like any one to use the word wrong. How dull would we be if every one did every thing alike. We would not need this forum and miss all the fun.
VR in Tx


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

A few years I knit a hat to wear for my out door work with llamas. The pattern for this ski hat said knit in the back and I like to pattern. I think it made a warmer hat and with the western Okla. winds I needed it. I don't like any one to use the word wrong. How dull would we be if every one did every thing alike. We would not need this forum and miss all the fun.
VR in Tx


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I think this is called the Russian method of knitting and, like you say, when you knit in the back of the sts they straighten out. Purling seems easier this way and if you don't mind knitting in the back of the sts on the knit row they will "straighten" out.


hobbit said:


> I too, found out I was making my stitches wrong, quite by accident. I was purling my stitches counter clock wise instead of clockwise, causing the stitches to twist. Funny thing about this, if I knit my stitches in the back instead of the front, they lay flat. Who knew? Any who, all of the gifts I had knitted prior are still treasured by their owners. It's all good.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


If you consistently knit into the back of your stitches, there shouldn't be any difference. However if you knit into the back on one row and the front on the next you produce twisted stitches. I found that it was how I picked or threw my yarn that caused some slanting, but it worked itself out in washing.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> hatlady said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all might enjoy a cute little video that the staff at Webs yarn store made called "How We Knit" on last week's Thursday blog:
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi old dog,
No it is never too late. It is better that you realized it later than never. Just do it girl!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

"Knitting Police" OMG No wonder so many of us are in "hiding" They will never find me. I'm incognito in the north Michigan woods...



fibrefriend said:


> Okay, the knitting police might question your style, but now you know the difference, you can adapt patterns to make them the way you want to. I agree that, if the garments fit and serve a purpose, why change?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Maureen I taught myself to knit also my stitches are lined up but I hold my needles differently then most my things aren't as nice as the pictures I have seen here. I put that to not much practice you will have to bring some thing with you to show me you probably knit better then I. Just one item does not make it so you knit wrong.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I took up knitting after a loooong absence. Only had one pattern for a baby afghan so that's what I did. I kept thinking that this isn't what I remember it should look like not did it look like the pattern. About 3/4 of the way through, I suddenly realized that I wasn't doing in the pattern correctly. The first two rows were to be done only at the very beginning and end. The pattern stitches came after those! I was doing them as part of the regular pattern. The afghan turned out with kind of a lovely puffy look. Turns out when I show both to people they like "my" pattern better! :O)


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually, when doing ribbing, it makes for a nicer, firmer rib if you knit into the back of the knit stitches. I have been doing this for many years and it makes for far superior ribbing that holds its shape. I don't however, knit any other part of a garment into the back of the knit stitches.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


Are you sure you are doing it wrong? Are your stitches really all twisted? When I was trained, about 40 years ago, I was trained to knit into the back of the stitches and purl into the front. Then, about a year ago, I was watching Knitting Daily and thought I was doing it all wrong. I tried doing it the "right way" but it didn't look any different to me, I couldn't tell if stitches were twisted or not.

Then, a few days ago, some posted a YouTube site about continental purl stitches and I looked at it and found "similar" sites and looked at the Russian Continental. That is when I discovered that I wasn't knitting wrong, I wasn't knitting Continental. I knit Russian. With Russian continental, you purl through the front and knit through the back. I wasn't doing it wrong after all.

Just something to consider. And I echo what the others have said about whether what you knitted was servicable. I think it comes down to "There's no wrong ways, only different ways."

Diane


----------



## debensnorthrup (Jun 14, 2011)

such wonderful news that it's ok to knit into the back of the stitch for ribbing, makes so much sense. Still learning every knitting day!


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

People also told me I was knitting "wrong", but I wasn't...I finally found a name for it...Russian Continental. I knit through the back and I purl the front.
Essentially there is no "wrong" way of knitting and now I cringe when people say that just because it's not their way of knitting.


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've tied my shoes backwards for 70+ years; they stay on my feet. If you're happy with your knitting, why change? You are unique, not wrong!


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

You were not doing anything wrong, just a little different, I am sure your items turned out lovely and very wearable. That and the love you put into the knitting is what is important. :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Hi Maureen,
I've been knitting for over 60 years. For most of those years I knit through the back loop (like you) never knowing that it wasn't "the right way"<G>.
Now I knit the other way and can't get used to the old way I used to do it. I'm not happy with the new way as I haven't mastered knitting without looking that I did for years. Think I'm going to revert to "Maureen's" way<G> Thanks for the reminder! BTW, never had any problem with patterns either.
Peg


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter, and left handed to boot. I,too, don't fit into any category. I also knit in the back of stitch. But my wearables look very nice and fit,( pat on back  Knitting is very relaxing for me and that's what counts in my book!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently discovered this stitch from one of my 'respite care' girls, she would never turn her work around but knit from 'right to left' then reverse from 'left to right' and she also found it easier to manouvre the needles into the back of the stitches. I really liked the effect and have since used it on several pieces and really liked the results. Just consider it another addition to your list of possibilities when considering patterns. Happy knitting - whatever style you choose. Norah


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

As a knitting and spinning instructor, I learned long ago there is no "wrong way" if the results are as expected. Everyone has their own method and technique of achieving their task in the most comfortable and "natural" manner. Years ago my new daughter-in-law informed me she knew how to knit but wanted to learn how to purl. We sat down and as I began to instruct her, she said the PURL stitch I was demonstrating was how she had been knitting! Instead of learning how to purl, she had needed to learn how to knit!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes I don't think I knit right...but who cares! it's the way I knit, we are all different..I knit in the back and purl in the front. When I see women sitting around the table in the yarn store I notice they hold their yarn a different way than I do..doesn't make me feel like I'm wrong..My knitting looks great and I've been doing it for more then 50 yrs. So to all of us knitters out there, just keep doing what you're doing..nobody is right or wrong.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

My hairdresser once asked me to help her knit a round dishcloth. So while I was under the dryer, we followed the pattern one line at a time (it was done with short rows). I noticed that she wrapped her yarn around the needle the opposite of what it should be. I didn't bother to correct her and it really didn't seem to make a lot of difference in the finished piece.


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

Nope -- it isn't too late. I discovered a couple of years ago that I was purling incorrectly -- my stitches were also slanted. It took awhile to figure out the problem, but eventually we did and with effort I now do it correctly. Took some time though...


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say that after knitting all of those years that your work couldn't have been too wrong, just uniquely yours. Do what makes you happy and if you decide to change then have fun with that too. It's never too late for us 'ole dogs to learn something new and different. Keep on doing what you enjoy.
Joyce


----------



## bigtrud (Mar 5, 2011)

I just discovered the same after 50 yrs. I knit OK but I purl funny & that gives it a slight twist. Not bad but different!! Now I can do it either way. In the round it doesn't twist.
Trudy


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

This is where the saying "Different strokes for different folks", I think. LOL


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'm also left handed but knit right handed. Maybe that had something to do with it. Who knows? But none of it is "wrong".... just different. To each his/her own.
Peg


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

It is never to late to learn any thing


----------



## bigtrud (Mar 5, 2011)

I just discovered the same after 50 yrs. I knit OK but I purl funny & that gives it a slight twist. Not bad but different!! Now I can do it either way. In the round it doesn't twist.
Trudy


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

Your right, as long as it looks right and fits it is not wrong


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Plus, I just love this site.
Everyone is so great - no accusations or judgements - just the truth of the matter.
You are you and however you do it doesn't matter cause there is no right or wrong.
Hurray!!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I always feel "warm and fuzzy" when I read these forum  It is so wonderful to see the support that ppl give one another  Another great reason to be part of such a special group THANK YOU KNITTING PARADISE


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Were you producing knit items? did your knit clothing items fit? were your knittings usuable?? If so, I don't think you were knitting wrong-just differently.
If you are consistent and happy with your work- why change? :?: :?: :?:[/quote]

I absolutely agree. I knit backwards, wrapping my yarn the "wrong way", but I didn't know that for many years and my stitches aren't twisted because I knit and purl into them to suit the stitch. I have to make adjustments when doing a raglan sweater and do K2tog instead of SSK and SSK instead of K2tog. But it works for me and my knitting looks just fine. Never had anything fall apart or look wierd.

If you've always liked the way your knitting looks, keep doing it. And if you don't like the way your dishcloths look, then try a different technique on them. I've sat in groups of knitters and occasionally heard someone tell a newbie "oh, you're doing that wrong", and watched a new knitter get all flustered and embarrassed. Shame on that inconsiderate knitter!

I'd love to see photos of some of the things you've made, and yes, it sounds like an exciting new stitch to learn and incorporate into some of my projects.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

I would like to see some of your stuff too. I agree you can teach old dogs new tricks. I am an old dog and love to learn new tricks. Still I want to see it. I bet it looks just fine.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Just unlearn and relearn. It would be easier to follow stitching instructions of printed patterns if you were on the same page (so to speak). Why not take a beginning knitting class from your local yarn shop(LYS)? This will give you a chance to meet other people, learn about knitting groups or guilds that meet once a month and open your eyes and opportunities to whatever else is going on in the wonderful world of knitting. You may decide that a spinning class or something to do with yarn dyeing is of interest. Do you crochet? There are so many great classes and teachers available to help with whatever your interests are. 

My knitting "error" was learning from my grandma how to cast on in such way that the next row is the WS. Not too many patterns show the first row as the WS row, instead of the RS facing and ready to be worked. I still haven't learned how to correct that problem


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with the others as well. Life is too short to worry about whether your knitting is right or wrong as long as you are happy doing it and it makes others happy. I'm sure that you had good results or you wouldn't have been happy with it yourself. Now as far as relearning, that is entirely up to you. What ever you decide to do, have fun with it and relax. Remember God only gives us one day at a time.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the hat in your pic.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knit into the back of the stitch on the first row of knitting. Does everyone do this? It makes a lovely neat edge.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

no, but i will try this today....always starting a new project it seems


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That sounds interesting. Is your first row then a right side row?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yes, try it and see how well it looks


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like something I should try.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned how to knit from my grandmother. I also throw the yarn and when I cast-on, and it becomes the right side (stitches neatly slanting one direction). The next row then is the WS facing (for me). 

This is so frustrating when trying to follow commercial patterns that say the next row facing is the RS. Usually I work a WS row (such as purl all stitches for one row or start with a purl stitch and completing a row) but it doesn't always work out, depending on the pattern.

Do you face this issue, too? I dk how to cast-on any other way.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

My cast on row is always the right side. May be I have been wrong. I dk and don't care. I will just keep doing it that way.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Me, too. I just am at a loss when working a lace patt that starts with the opposite side of where I'm at. It's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i understand what you are saying...i am self taught, so i did not realize for a long time that NO ONE knits like i do...it's not continental, not flick...i hold the needles and yarn differently than any of the videos i've looked up...but, i just choose to call it my signature technique...why change if it's not broken, lol


Same here...I can't knit the conventional way...my fingers just won't do it! LOL So I knit the way that comfortable for me!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I too was knitting wrong, but have corrected myself! My knitting looks sooo much better. I was throwing my yarn under the purl stitch and under the knit stitch. Now I throw under the knit and over the purl. I am 65 so you can teach old dogs new tricks!!


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

oh heavens no! there are alot of you tube vidieos to help
and you local yarn shop should have classes as well as micheal's
or joanns fabric and craft shop have knitting classes
hope this helps 
cablemable san francisco


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

babybop said:


> I know people that knit into the back of the st.


Isn't that the Russian style of knitting? It's not wrong, just different. I did that for a while, too. It will twist your stitches, which is just a different look, unless you do the purl stitches differently, but I don't remember how they were done.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

lovaun said:


> My cast on row is always the right side. May be I have been wrong. I dk and don't care. I will just keep doing it that way.


That is cool.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what I said....Russian Knitting is done that way, knit through the back, purl through the front.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

That's awesome. I think I will try it!


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmerman wrote that there are no mistakes in knitting, except splitting stitches.

If you like it, it's right. If you want to learn the other way, that's fine too! More options!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dowager said:


> So what is the correct way to do yarn-overs? Iam a relatively new knitter,and am doing a dish cloth tht requires yarn overs as part of the pattern and it's not looking quite like the picture.,


Generally - but *not* always - the yarn comes toward you, up, and over the needle before being used for the next stitch.

And relax!! New knitters usually knit too tightly, and that distorts the result. Been there, done that! :-D


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

My booties have a ribbed cuff! I'm going to try to remember knitting to the back of the stitch! Thanks a lot for the info!

However, can you answer this, how do you do the purl stitches?
May be plain when I actually try it, but I can't imagine it here, from my keyboard....maybe I'll have time to get back on the booties later today. I've made most of the baby gifts I started on and am trying some flower attachments I found in an E-Mail from somebody.

Now I just have to make two white boggan caps, and two sets of white booties, and then I can get back on my dresser doll!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Grandma always said, "Its a good day when you learn something new" Old habits are hard to change but you can do it.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

There is more than one way to do most things 'right'. Yours is just different. Try to change if you want, if it doesn't fit your liking, then stay the way you have been doing it. There is nothing wrong about the way you have been knitting. I doubt if anyone besides you even knew about it.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Perhaps no one brought it to your attention because they like the way it looks and did not think is wrong just different


----------



## Brendasuer (Jun 9, 2011)

I was taught by a German lady who knit left handed. I also found out that I "knit backwards". When I do something in the round I have to turn every stitch. So I try to avoid knitting in the round unless I absolutely have to.
I probably could relearn how to knit, but I can knit without even looking at my work and at this time don't want to.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I always knit into the back of my rib knit stitches, it makes them look different.
If I do it the normal way my rib looks terrible


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

sounds interesting, will try it soon!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I Know what you mean!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I was taught to knit by a friend of my Mother's, who came to visit for a few days back when I was about 12 years old. The friend left and Mom saw me knitting & told me I was doing it all wrong! She tried to teach me the "correct" way, but I got frustrated & quit....for about 35 years. I took up knitting again, after my Mom had died, and have been knitting "all wrong" for the past several years. No one else has ever commented on my knitting technique and my stuff turns out fine. I always get compliments on my knitting, even when all I can see are my mistakes. We're always more critical of ourselves.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. If its useable and looks nice, why change. Learn to do more, and different stitches. Don't beat yourself up. Everyone is different, so run with it. God Bless


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> I know how you feel! After years of knitting, taught by mom, I took a class on something specific and discovered that I was throwing my pearl stitches backwards - clockwise rather than counterclockwise. Did it work? Yes. And I liked the corrected version much better! So glad I took that class! (Mom probably showed me the right way - I had a many year gap between her teaching me and my actually deciding to use what I had learned and knit!)


Hi,
This is similar to what happened to me..... Though usually I had a very tight knit row after every purl row, and I was taking an open knitting class (where each person knits her own thing) and I was having trouble getting the needle into each stitch after my purl row.... so I asked the instructor about it and she watched me knit several stitches & then purl several stitches & grinned and said...." You're knitting 'American style' and purling 'European style'.... and that's why it's so tight.... so she showed me the 'American style' for both Knit & purl & everything is as smooth as silk now.... I had learned to knit about 47 years ago by myself, from a book, and then didn't knit for all of those years, mainly because it was so difficult for me; and I'm sure that is how I got messed up. So I just crocheted instead as I had no problems there.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

It's never to late to teach an old dogs new tricks, but you should know that new ways of doing things are always coming out and new designs are becoming very popular! I always say if you enjoy what you are doing keep doing it! A big mistake a teacher can make is to over criticise a student and then the student becomes discouraged and never picks up a hook or needle again for fear that they will do it wrong. Any craft is done to have fun, enjoyment and relieve stress if your knitting does this for you than you aren't doing it wrong. I applaud your persistance...keep up the knitting and enjoy!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


I believe that's called Russian or Eastern European knitting. It's not wrong just another way to knit, like English or European.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

maureenb said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > why would you want to you obviously knit into the back of the stitch which gives the knitting a nice patterned look I also knit like this
> ...


Look at it this way. You have the "Maureen" way and the YouTube way. Who knows what else you can learn along the way.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to knit into the BACK of the sts. My sts were always 
twisted. It made my knitting tighter, so I had to use bigger ndls to get proper guage. My daughter's 50, and wearing sweaters and hats and stuff that was knitted wrong never hurt her none!


----------



## Gfeinstein (Apr 27, 2011)

You, my dear, is what is called a "knitting heretic". As am I. As a teenager I realized that when I knit into the front of the stitches, I ended up with a twisted rib pattern, so I taught myself how to correct this by knitting into the back of all stiches. No more twists, but I can't do a good, untwisted, right-leaning K2 Tog to save my soul. So what? If someone can't see my error from an airplane, it's not wrong. Only different. I have tried to change, beleive me but after all these many years of being a "heretic" I will just remain so. It's not wrong, just different. Keep doing what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Marie89 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I am self taught too. I sometimes don't know if I do things right, It's alright no matter how you do it. My granddaughter chose a pattern when she was pregnant. She just told me I could do it. I was unsure , but I managed to make that dang sweater.


----------



## Marie89 (Jun 6, 2011)

I,m also from PA


----------



## Marie89 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't even print. That's also seif taught' Lots of errors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Annie Oakley said:


> However, can you answer this, how do you do the purl stitches?
> Thanks for all your help!


You do the purl stitches as pleases you. The way my grandmother taught me left me with alternate rows of twisted stitches; not wrong, just different.

If in doubt, search on YouTube. If the demonstrator's too in love with the sound of her own voice, mute it after the first go round.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


No, it's never too late. I taught myself how to do the continental method of knitting after being a thrower since I was about 21. Also, the person who taught me the long-tail cast on had told me to pull the sts really tight onto the needle after each cast-on. Was she ever wrong!!!


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

No right or wrong... just 'what works'!!!

I knit Russian style...(even though I learned from my German grandmother!) You probably would do well to look for youtube videos on Russian style. (I find that the videos by Ashcliffe show very clearly how I knit)

I have found that I have problems with Right- and Left-leaning decreases - and I found a resource that helps to clarify how to handle those stitches... I'm at work, so I'll look for the link on my home computer tonight. 

The issue isn't twisted stitches (mine are not twisted) but whether the LEADING leg of the stitch is to the front or the back. On my knit stitches, the leading leg is to the back, so I knit through the back. On my purls, the leading leg is to the front, so I purl through the front. 

I'll try to post that link early this evening!


----------



## loviel (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, its good to be different, just stay with it.


----------



## Carol T (Apr 19, 2011)

I know I don't hold the yarn right or I should say like the pictures and I don't care it works for me. I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers and that is the way I have taught myself so I am happy with my technique.


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh.. I don't wrap around my little finger... I thread the yarn between pinky and ring finger (no wrap) and then wrap twice around index finger.... again, it's whatever works for you!


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe you just invented a new type of knitting.That's how we get patterns,a lot of them were mistakes that turned into great stitches.Please show us some of your work.I'm sure it's great.And we are out worst critics.I wouldn't worry about it.Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

Think I will do that for the next baby hat. They need a change in looks.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wyldflower said:


> No right or wrong... just 'what works'!!!
> 
> I knit Russian style...(even though I learned from my German grandmother!) You probably would do well to look for youtube videos on Russian style. (I find that the videos by Ashcliffe show very clearly how I knit)
> 
> ...


I agree about left and right leaning decreases. I have to think about how I need to do them to get them to turn out right. Would love to see your link.


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

Some patterns are written that way. It gives a lovely twist to the stitch. It isn't wrong, it is a different stitch. Something to be enjoyed!


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Laurfrances, I have just seen your avatar and wonder if it is a baby blanket and if so could you tell me where I could get the pattern. We havce a great grandaugter expected in September and after having four great grandsons it will make a lovely change to knit for a little girl. I hope you don't mind me asking.

With thanks
Maggie


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Maureen, if the shoe fits, wear it. But, knitting into the back of the stitch does take more yarn. A new knitter in our group was regularly running out of yarn. A seasoned knitter was sitting next to her, watching and realized she was knitting into the back of her stitches. She easily made the change and no longer runs out of yarn. If you want to knit another way, you can. You may find the other way is easier on your hands/fingers. I am knitting at present a Penny Straker pattern that calls for about 2 1/2 " of twisted rib (k1b,p). I love the way it looks but it is certainly hard on my right hand but I am not use to knitting the stitch.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Isn't YOUTUBE great?! It's never too late to learn new things. But perhaps you could teach us a new stitch? Would love to see some closeup pictures of this so-called "slanted" stitch.

I taught myself to knit when I was a very young child. My aunt showed me how to do it, but I don't think I ever imitated her exact movements. I throw the yarn over the needle with my left hand in a very odd way. It's a slow method. However, unlike a lot of knitters, my method has never resulted in any kind of wrist or finger pain because I sort of move my entire arm rather than twist my wrist, fingers or anything else. Sometimes slower is better. Also, my tension and stitches look nice and even most of the time.

Hey, at least you finally realized that you're doing it differently than everyone else, so there's still hope if you want to change to straight stitches rather than slanted.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

ki dont think it will be hard to re-learn how to knit ask someone who knits and can watch you knit to tell you what you ae doing wrong and then just do it the right way. im sure youll have very little trouble learning the correct way because youre halfway there by discovering youre doing something wrong and want to correct it. good luck aand God bless!


----------



## jredden9 (Jun 14, 2011)

It is alright to do it either way, knit in the front or the back, I was taught that one is English the other French, the important thing is to be consistant, front all the way or back all the way


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

OK... I finally found it after going through my history for yesterday... got it bookmarked now...

Grumperina has a table that shows 
"If you have THIS on your needle" and you "want to do THIS" here's how you do it....

http://www.grumperina.com/table.pdf

It's a Combined Knitting Conversion Table (Read her website if you want clarification on Combined Knitting)

I have a feeling I'm going to be referring to this a LOT as I start my first lace shawl!


----------



## Ihearttrixie (Jun 22, 2011)

I, too, am self taught and I don't hold my needles the way others do. YouTube has taught me knitting, purling, etc. and I don't care -- I'm having fun, keeping busy and not snacking while I work at it. Be joyful and move forward. There's no right or wrong -- just fun!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wyldflower, thank you so much. This should make life easier with all those decreases.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

This entire thread has been so wonderful. As a young married I wanted to learn to knit. I didn't know anyone that would/could teach me how. I got one of the "Learn How" books that taught crochet, knitting, tatting, and embroidery. I had learned to crochet by 5 years old. My habit of maintaining the tension in my left hand was strong. I just couldn't figure out how to knit with the throwing method because holding the yarn in the right hand was really difficult for me.

I covered the hands in the pictures so I could only see the needles and taught myself to knit Continental. I was so happy and proud of myself, I had 'discovered' a 'new' way to knit!!! Soon afterward we went to Belgium to study French on our way to the Congo. My first tram ride to the school was a HUGE shock. There were about six ladies riding on the tram that were knitting exactly the way I knitted! 

I certainly ate humble pie that day but it was a good thing, my eyes were opened to the different ways early in my knitting career. And it also helped to more easily learn the differences in cultures by living on three continents.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


I did that, too, years ago during one of my failed attempts to learn to knit. I did get it right when I tried again last winter. I agree with the others--if it looked nice, was servicible and you liked it--who cares??? Just call it your own unique twist to a craft that has been around a long time!!

Karen


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

so long as what you made looks nice then what's the harm?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Mickey, you have a loverly pooch.

Janine


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you a thrower?? Do you hold the yarn in your right or left hand??


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe there is no wrong way to knit!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree..


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Working in the back of the stitches makes your "fabric" stronger and longer-lasting that others. . . . there's always a silver lining in that cloud. . . . . jj


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to learn something new!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Amen sister! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingboardnut (May 16, 2011)

People ask me where I learned to knit like I do and I did not know what they were talking about intil last year when I was with 2 women and noticed they were knitting the same thing, but it looked different and they did not knit the same way. Turns out they told me the way I knit (and 1 of the women) was the European knitting. Now that took me off guard. I never would have thought there were different ways to knit. :shock:


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Gosh, i too, would like to see what you are doing. A slanted stitch sounds like it could be very pretty!

alice in knitting land


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > you obviously knit into the back of the stitch which gives the ...I guess this will be known as the Maureen stitch..there's continental,russian...etc. :shock:
> ...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree, if it is usable, wearable and fits why change. Every knitter doesn't knit the same. I am just now learning entrelac and would love to do backwards knitting. Would be much easier with my arthritis. The only part I am afraid of however is the left and right triangles. I am not sure if I can backwards knit those or even how to do so. I was thinking of turning each row on those and backwards knit the rest. I don't even know if that is doable lol.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I don't think there is any wrong way to knit. Do what is comfortable for you.
I knit by the continental method and have for 68 years. I knit into the back of the stitch when knitting in stockinette stitch, and into the front when doing garter stitch.
I tried to knit into the front today on stockinette st, and it caused a twisted stitch and did not look nice.
My husband ( my toughest critic ) says my knitting is very even and not slanted.So. I'll continue with what I do best !


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

One person's wrong is another person's right and vice versa - in knitting if it looks OK, fits properly and is serviceable then it's perfect!!!! Quit worrying sweetie and keep knitting those lovely items for all your loved ones!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

What is backward knitting?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Guess what? I sat down at the computer last night with the you tube video in front of me,and now I've produced a sample of the "right" knitting stitch! It does seem a bit strange after knitting"my way" for 40 years,but,I did it!!It is a lot thinner,compared to my usual stitch,(no wonder I always seem to run out of yarn when working on a sweater.) Thanks for all your encouragement,I guess you can teach"an old dog" new tricks! Sorry I've never shown photos,but I need to be instructed on how to do that too! Maureen


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Simple solution? Start knitting through the front loop. It will not take you long to adjust. Purling must have been a real trial for you ... and, by twisting all the stitches you may have had a 'mesh' look to your work. Your stitching may have been a bit tight, too.
Just make the change and keep on truckin'!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Maureen, I've been knitting for about 65-67 years and thanks to you I now know there is a wrong way to knit. I never ever would have thought that. Thanks to KP and all you wonderful people I've learned more than I'll ever need to know AND I appreciate that.
Thank You..Thank You..Thank You.(period)


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!! I thought there was no wrong way of knitting. My motto is what ever works for you. But now I see on youtube there is a right and wrong way. I plan to try it. Otherwise I will go back to my way..after all I've been doing it for over 40 yrs. Doesn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You may have invented a new stitch. My Nana told me when you knit a certain way its your creation and makes yours special.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

mamabrown said:


> People also told me I was knitting "wrong", but I wasn't...I finally found a name for it...Russian Continental. I knit through the back and I purl the front.
> Essentially there is no "wrong" way of knitting and now I cringe when people say that just because it's not their way of knitting.


Sounds good, as that is how I knit - continental. But when doing garter stitch, I knit into the front of the stitch.
JoanCB


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I think I would have loved your Nana! When I returned to knitting, I started with a baby afghan. I read the directions completely wrong and kept looking at it as it progressed thinking that sure wasn't what I remember it looked like. Seems I had made a mistake by continuing to repeat the border as part of the pattern! But, I get so many compliments on it, I'll probably knit another one with my "original" pattern!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

If you like your knitting--it's never wrong


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhhh, I have a new matra: If you like your knitting--it's never wrong! If you like your knitting it's never wrong! If you like your knitting it's never wrong! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the mantra!


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

stitch into the row below the stitch you just made and release it to the left-hand needle: You just undid a stitch!
I do this if my mistake is not too far away. It is a gentler, safer and slower way than ripping or frogging.


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

I agree with that . Keep doing what you are doing I am sure it is beautiful. Sandy


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, beginner here! What on earth is "frogging". I visualize knitting cute little green tree frogs into an afghan but that probably isn't correct! :O)


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

"froggin" is ripping out several rows at once..."rip-it, rip-it". Took me a while to get that one. To "tink" is to knit backwards....as in, undo one stitch at a time.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

ROTFLMOO! That is perfect! You gals are 'de best!


----------



## Ldydrifter (Mar 23, 2011)

I was taught knitting in back of the stiches twists the stitch and the finished item isn't as elastic or stretchy as it should be.


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

That depends a little on what style of knitting you do. If you knit 'Russian' as I do, the leading leg of your knit stitches will be to the back of the needle, so my normal knit stitches go through the back, and end up straight, while knitting through the front of my stitches ends up twisted. UNLESS I'm knitting in the round, in which case my stitch's leading leg is at the front, and I knit through the front for a smooth stitch.

So there's no one set rule that works for everyone.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Wyldflower said:


> That depends a little on what style of knitting you do. If you knit 'Russian' as I do, the leading leg of your knit stitches will be to the back of the needle, so my normal knit stitches go through the back, and end up straight, while knitting through the front of my stitches ends up twisted. UNLESS I'm knitting in the round, in which case my stitch's leading leg is at the front, and I knit through the front for a smooth stitch.
> 
> So there's no one set rule that works for everyone.


Thank you !!! That is exactly how I knit ! and have done so for 68 years. I'm so relieved to know that I can continue !!!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I once questioned whether I was doing something correctly and a wise woman told me that as long as you are consistent iwth what you do -then it is acceptable. It's just your way of knitting. Really hard to change once we get older! If you enjoy what you are doing and items fit, etc. then keep at it!



maureenb said:


> Always wondered why my knitting looks different from anyone else's.It seems I have slanted stitches,I just looked at a you tube video,and discovered the person who taught me to knit 40 years ago,taught me all wrong!! No one has ever corrected me,and now I'm wondering if it's too late to teach this"old dog" new tricks!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i understand what you are saying...i am self taught, so i did not realize for a long time that NO ONE knits like i do...it's not continental, not flick...i hold the needles and yarn differently than any of the videos i've looked up...but, i just choose to call it my signature technique...why change if it's not broken, lol


i just love kp...after reading this thread, and watching several videos, i now know i knit a variation of "German Continental"...whoop whoop, finally have a name for it...for years i have resisted teaching anyone how to knit when asked b/c i had never seen anyone knit like i do, and had been told, it was "wrong"...that's what happens when you do not have a knitting community...thanks kp


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > i understand what you are saying...i am self taught, so i did not realize for a long time that NO ONE knits like i do...it's not continental, not flick...i hold the needles and yarn differently than any of the videos i've looked up...but, i just choose to call it my signature technique...why change if it's not broken, lol
> ...


I totally agree !!!!

:-D


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, first, I agree that what you are doing is fine if you get results you like. If not, then should be a very simple fix. If you want to get creative with your fix, continue to knit in the back, but wrap your yarn over the top instead of from the bottom up. That way, you will be doing the Eastern variation of knitting. To complete the transition, do your purl stitches from the back also, entering the stitch from left to right on the back leg. Then you are truly knitting Russian style, or Eastern Uncrossed. What you are doing now could be called Eastern Crossed, because you are giving a twist to every knit stitch.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I was going to just edit my response, but I don't see it right now. Search YouTube for "Eastern Uncrossed Knitting" and or "Russian Knitting" You should see a demonstration of what I was trying to describe to you.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Hi busyknitter..

If I understand your question correctly, backward knitting is the same as "unknitting". You are working backward unknitting the stitches you have made due to a mistake. At least that's how I understand it. :wink: Everyone who reads this, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

smoqui said:


> I was going to just edit my response, but I don't see it right now. Search YouTube for "Eastern Uncrossed Knitting" and or "Russian Knitting" You should see a demonstration of what I was trying to describe to you.


After 40 yrs I think more like 50 yrs of knitting I too thought I was doing something wrong. So I checked out youtube like you suggested and found out I do Russian Knitting. Also watching youtube I realized there is no right or wrong way. There is Continental...English..Eastern...Russian...etc. So which ever way you knit...it"s the right way. Keep knitting ladies and enjoy what you are doing
:thumbup:


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

As one brief(er) note about Russian style knitting. When you knit into the back leg of the knit stitch, it puts a twist into the stitch, but it only stays that way if you do a western style purl stitch on the next row (assuming you are talking about stockinette). If you do an Eastern style purl stitch (which wraps the yarn from the bottom up, the twist is removed (on the purl side) and the finished knitting looks exactly the same as western style. So, in one sense, the knitting was being done incorrectly. At least insofar as the purl stitch was concerned. Forgive me for going all pedantic on you, but after being a knitting instructor for 20-some years and a knitting hobbiest for 60+, I tend to get a bit "teachey" and try to explain everything as best I can.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be a good explanation, but she didn't mean she was knitting backwards literally, she just meant she was knitting into the back leg of the stitch instead of the front.


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with the last post. A twist stitch is not a knit stitch. It is a different stitch. No problem for the knitter but she might have difficulties using it in other decorative pattern stitches.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

ME TOO, ME TOO, ME TOO, ME TOO, ME TOO, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

That is so interesting! I'm going to check out You Tube for Russian knitting today. Thank you!


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for bringing this up for discussion. I've always been embarassed at the way I knit, too. I've never joined any knitting groups cuz of that issue. My Mom's best friend taught me how when I was 10yrs old (now over 10 decades ago!!) I just couldn't get holding the yarn right so she told me to hold the needles w/both hands and the yarn in my rt hand cuz I'm right-handed so I knit 1 st at a time. I don't break any speed records but I love to knit and love yarn in my hands. I had perfect gauge til I broke my rt wrist so now I have to fiddle abit. I've made many, many items in the yrs. Some of my favorites were baby blankets for my grandbabies. I just start out a little early to get things done if there is a time frame. I've tried to change the style but w/arthritis in my wrists and fingers this works best for me. I might try knitting your stitch for a change. One of my projects is to knit kid's hats for charity and it would be a nice change from a stockinette stitch. Thanks to the forum for getting me interested. 
I agree with the bloggers be happy, relaxed and enjoy your knitting. Thanks again for bringing it out . This forum is amazing in supporting and info!!


----------



## Wyldflower (Mar 21, 2011)

"You have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

ain't that the truth!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Love that quote. I'm going to copy that!!



Wyldflower said:


> "You have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, I like you girl! As long as it comes out the way it's supposd to, who the heck cares!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Oh, I like you girl! As long as it comes out the way it's supposd to, who the heck cares!


you got that right! :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

joanne 46 said:


> No your just learn the twist stitch first. I had a homeec teacher tell me I did not knit right and gave me a failling grade. It took my joy of knitting away for a while. It depends one what style you want. I found out what I was doing was called a fisherman knit. If she had to me what I was doing wrong nicely but she didn't. I had self taught myself and miss read the direction. But I didnot give up so she did not win.


She was an awful teacher because most teachers want to help in a kind way. I'm glad you did not let it ruin the fun you are having. I was told by my aunt that I knit WRONG ..what an awful word. Should be deleted from our language. Many years later I saw I do continental style which she never heard of. Glad i didn't let her ruin my fun either. when I taught I always said "let's try it another way " and kids were not afraid of being corrected. Relearning and unlearning are part of life. Knit on!


----------



## jredden9 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was taught by my aunt when I was 10 .. I discovered much later in life that my stitch did not look the same as hers so I thought I was doing it wrong. When I asked her about it she said "honey, there is no right or wrong, only the joy you get from making something with your own two hands. She added that every new stitch was created by someone doing something "wrong"". She passed away yesterday, but she was a very wise woman, she taught me a lot... Love to you Aunt Irma


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jredden9 said:


> I was taught by my aunt when I was 10 .. I discovered much later in life that my stitch did not look the same as hers so I thought I was doing it wrong. When I asked her about it she said "honey, there is no right or wrong, only the joy you get from making something with your own two hands. She added that every new stitch was created by someone doing something "wrong"". She passed away yesterday, but she was a very wise woman, she taught me a lot... Love to you Aunt Irma


I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt, and yes she was a very wise woman. God Bless.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Kindness is passed on to those who witness it. Your aunt Irma's was just passed on to us and we will pass it on, so on it goes. Glad to know her through you.


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

I think that you are lucky to naturally knit with a different technique, is there a right or wrong way? Please keep knitting and do not change! I would love to see some pictures of your unusual knitted work, happy knitting!! Sky


----------



## jredden9 (Jun 14, 2011)

I thank everyone for your sympathy, she was a great woman and her light will shine on


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I am a leftie, taught by a rightie, so I have been knitting "backwards" most of my life. When I taught my rightie daughter, hers came out "right" (like most others). When I taught, 30 years later, my adopted (rightie) daughter, she then stuck the kneedle under her arm pit and knitted the "right" way. It's all an adventure.
Smiles,
Forest


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

mamaknits said:


> ok, I am a leftie, taught by a rightie, so I have been knitting "backwards" most of my life. When I taught my rightie daughter, hers came out "right" (like most others). When I taught, 30 years later, my adopted (rightie) daughter, she then stuck the kneedle under her arm pit and knitted the "right" way. It's all an adventure.
> Smiles,
> Forest


Hey, that's really neat! I always wanted to see how a lefty knits. Just one question; have all your projects turned out okay as far as appearence and guage? If so, then you can't be doing it wrong, just different! Knitting is always and adventure for me no matter how you do it!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I thinks that's great! How wrong can it be if you're producing finished items successfully. I sometimes knit into the back of right-side stocking stitch to achieve a firmer fabric. It's never wrong if it right :lol: !!


----------



## mrsscubafish (Jul 1, 2011)

You are not knitting wrong. i knit the same way. instead of changing your whole way of knitting, just bring your yarn around the needle a different way and you won't have crossed stitches anymore. and for crooked stitches, a good tug vertically and another one horizontally will work to fix those. a good blocking can do wonders too, although i have never been able to do that with acrylics.


----------



## mrsscubafish (Jul 1, 2011)

You are not knitting wrong. i knit the same way. instead of changing your whole way of knitting, just bring your yarn around the needle a different way and you won't have crossed stitches anymore. and for crooked stitches, a good tug vertically and another one horizontally will work to fix those. a good blocking can do wonders too, although i have never been able to do that with acrylics.


----------



## Janice Joy (Jun 17, 2011)

All you've done is miss the ordinary and move straight to the inovative!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't feel too badly. When I first started Knitting about 3 years ago (taught myself rather than ask for help) my first blanket was knitted the "Wrong way"; with all the knit stitches knitted into the back of the stitch. 

Turned out nicely and I have found out since learning the "right way" that my life as a knitter was actually easier when I was knitting the "wrong way" lol. Funny how things work out.

I discovered I was knitting into the back of the stitch about a year ago after watching a fellow knitter do so. I made the switch, however, the pieces I have produced since are just as high in quality as before. Aside from a few minor changes I can see little visible difference in my work.

Three cheers for back knitting!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

If you were more comfortable knitting into the back loop, you should investigate Eastern Uncrossed style. Both the knit and purl are done on the right and left side of the back loop. The wrap is reversed for the Knit stitch (as opposed to the purl stitch for combo knitting). If you had already become accustomed to knitting the back, it would seem to be a good choice for you. There should be some videos on youTube to show you this. Sometimes it is also called Russian knitting.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

How did you knit into the back loop if you were already knitting there?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

smoqui said:


> If you were more comfortable knitting into the back loop, you should investigate Eastern Uncrossed style. Both the knit and purl are done on the right and left side of the back loop. The wrap is reversed for the Knit stitch (as opposed to the purl stitch for combo knitting). If you had already become accustomed to knitting the back, it would seem to be a good choice for you. There should be some videos on youTube to show you this. Sometimes it is also called Russian knitting.


I wouldn't doubt that is why I started knitting in that fashion. That's most likely why I picked it up the way I did. Funny you should mention Russia. That's where my Father's side came from in the 1890's


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say wrong.Just a new style.And that makes new designs.Keep doing whatever you are comfortable with.If it's wrong as you say,who cares.We are all different and unique in our own ways.And we knitters are our own worst critic.I like the look of the knitting in the back stitch.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I knit in the back of the knit stitches on ribbing to give it a different but nice effect sometimes. I had a left-handed friend who knit like you and her work was very nice. If the end product is to your liking, why change.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So what! I did that until I was about 50.
My kiddles and others wore what I made. Nobody ever had to go into Intensive Care because my stitches were twisted. I learned to make an un-twisted stitch. 
Nobody has had to go into Intensive Care because my stitches aren't twisted.
The acid test is: Are [were] your projects usable? Was [were] the person for which they were made able to use them for the purpose they were made?\
There is no wrong. There is your special, creative way and somebody else's special, creative way.
Like another KP-er said, "If it'll never be noticed from the back of a galloping horse..." :thumbup:


maureenb said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing wrong? Were you knitting in the back of the stitches?
> ...


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

why change why do we all have to be the same


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

maureenb said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > why would you want to you obviously knit into the back of the stitch which gives the knitting a nice patterned look I also knit like this
> ...


Isn't that what they call the European knitting? I only knit that way...what's wrong with that?


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Maureen and I thought it was only known as the "Jody" stitch! LOL! I too do the Russian continental knit in the back, purl in the front. Sometimes you need to watch the pattern but most times it works fine.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

If the person who taught you did indeed work into the back of the stitch, did they wrap the yarn clockwise or counter-clockwise. One method results in twisted stitches, the other non twisted, but the stitch mount changes, that is, the leg of the stitch you work into may be placed at front, or back, depending on which direction you wrap the yarn. If you work consistently into the back, and also work purl stitches from the back, you are probably knitting in a style called Eastern Uncrossed. It is quite common in Eastern European countries. Try a swatch and reverse the direction of the stitch wrap. That is, if you normally wrap the yarn from the top down, try working it from the bottom up. Do a few rows each way and see which you like best. Remembering to always work the "leading leg" of the stitch, that is the one which will be on the right side of the stitch loop when it is finished is the trick here. And, I also second the other users who say, if you produce useable work that fits, why change. It gives you work a character that plain old "normal" knitting lacks.


----------

